# Stinky Breath???



## B3r_&_Ray (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't started Ray over on a raw diet yet I just wanted to know when I do is her breath going to stink really bad because she is eating raw meat? Will I have to brush her teeth frequently?? Thanks in advanced for the input and responses


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Most people will tell you it's quite the opposite - their dogs breathe was stinky on processed food, and hardly smells at all on raw. Duke's doesn't smell unless he is right up in my face just after dinner. And I don't brush his teeth at all, the bones do all that hard work for me :thumb: turkey necks are great for cleaning teeth!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

My dogs do not have stinky breath and their teeth never need brushing. Thats what raw meaty bones are for


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Not at all! :biggrin:

Teeth are CLEANER with almost zero work on your behalf (besides giving your dog a great diet). Breath is MUCH less stinky as a direct result of having MUCH cleaner teeth! WIN WIN!


----------



## B3r_&_Ray (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks you guys that and the price of keeping raw meat were my only concerns on switching her over.
Oh I have another question.... I was always told that dogs couldn't eat chicken/bird bones because they were too thin or something like that and when they eat it, it would break too easily and splinter in her throat and hurt her is this true or is this just a myth? Should I only give her beef or pork bones?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

B3r_&_Ray said:


> Thanks you guys that and the price of keeping raw meat were my only concerns on switching her over.
> Oh I have another question.... I was always told that dogs couldn't eat chicken/bird bones because they were too thin or something like that and when they eat it, it would break too easily and splinter in her throat and hurt her is this true or is this just a myth? Should I only give her beef or pork bones?


Like everyone else said, generally it is by FAR the opposite....AWESOME looking teeth, not "doggie breath", etc....HOWEVER when going thru de-tox there CAN be some smells...so no need for freaking out if you do end up having some smell!:wink:

And as for bones...that is about cooked bones not raw!:smile:
Read the "How to get started guide" on Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats....and start out with bone in chicken!!:thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Like everyone else said, generally it is by FAR the oppisate....AWESOME looking teeth, not "doggie breath", etc....HOWEVER when going thru de-tox there CAN be some smells...so no need for freaking out if you do end up having some smell!:wink:

And as for bones...that is about cooked bones not raw!:smile:
Read the "How to get started guide" on www.preymodelraw.com....and start out with bone in chicken!!:thumb:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What you've heard about the bird bones is not true IF THE BONES ARE FED RAW. If you cook bird bones (or any bones, really) they can absolutely splinter. Raw bones are key. And actually, chicken bones make up most all of the edible bone I feed.

I would also caution you against beef bones. Cows are large animals, so they have very dense bones. Probably too dense for most dogs. I avoid all beef bones, although many people here feed ribs with no problems. Check this thread out for more info on beef bones: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/4157-why-ill-never-give-dog-marrow-bone.html


----------

